# Alexa and Halloween



## Danny McG (Oct 30, 2020)

If you have Alexa try this today:-
"Alexa, how many days until Halloween?"

*Spooky reply!*


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 10, 2020)

Yesterday and today I've been saying "Alexa, make my day"
Reply I get - "Do you feel lucky, punk?"

(Small things but they amuse me)


----------



## .matthew. (Nov 11, 2020)

Ahh yes, amusing now... but fast forward ten years and the armed Amazon extortion drone at your front door won't be so funny


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 14, 2020)

Today I've been giving it....
"Alexa, sing the mince pie song"


----------



## mosaix (Dec 14, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Today I've been giving it....
> "Alexa, sing the mince pie song"



Slow day, Danny?


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 14, 2020)

mosaix said:


> Slow day, Danny?


Yep, too wet and windy so nothing to do but mess about!


----------

